# Fav Five Timberwolves



## The Solution

Who are your Five Favorite Timberwolves in Order from 5 being the least to 1 being the best, show your reasons for each player and possibly even some highlights. Example would be mine for instance...


5.) Stephon Marbury (his Basketball IQ and his great court vision he had on the T-Wolves, the lobs to Kevin were a lot of fun to watch. He would be higher up but his lost a lot of respect from me when he bailed out on us.)









4.) Wally Szczerbiak (back when he was Wally World he was like Peja. Draining three's all day, and once Wally got running he was as fast as anyone in the league.)









3.) Sam Cassell (the veteran leadership he brought to the team alongside Latrell Sprewell was just awsome, most of all was his acting, he knew how to get the ref's to side with him which was just funny.)









2.) Chauncey Billups (how he would bully almost every opposing point guard with his size, post them up and sometimes he would be sensational and start a scoring spree)









1.) Kevin Garnett (his overall intensity and love for the game, how he brought it night in and night out. His "MOTHER ****ERS")


----------



## bruno34115

Randy Foye
Anthony Peeler
Al Jefferson 
Terrell Brandon
Kevin Garnett


----------



## Avalanche

Sealy
Cassel
Spree
Mccants
KG


----------



## Ruff Draft

Cassell
Spree
Wally World. The good one.
Garnett
Jefferson


----------



## zagsfan20

No love for Tom Gugliotta? That guy was a beast for the T-Wolves for a couple seasons, putting up like 20 and 9.


----------



## JuX

Googs
Sealy/Hoiberg
Cassell
Jefferson
KG


----------



## luther

Forgive my lack of line breaks--a friend spilled about half a cup of wine into my laptop, and now the "Enter" key doesn't work. My favorites (obviously not choices for best players), though, are: Hollywood Robinson, Pooh Richardson, Al Jefferson, Tyrone Corbin, Kevin Garnett. Honorable mention to Felton Spencer, Charles "The Original Shack" Shackleford, Tod Day, Dennis Scott, Scotty Brooks, Pat Durham, Corey Brewer, Marko Jaric, Sam Cassell (for his first season, but a lot of hate for his predictably lazyass bad attitude in his second), Tom Gugliotta, Donald Royal and the irrepressible GUNDARS VETRA! OK, not Gundars...


----------

